# Dynabo ML-10 Cheetah



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

Here are a few shots of dynabo ml 10 cheetah :darkbeer:


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

I have the same Bow is in the process of getting restored, new string is done by Hinklemonster and this week the riser will get painted.


----------



## Avid (Jul 25, 2010)

Now that looks sweet. Actually, I was looking at something very similar in a pawn shop about a year ago and still kick myself for not picking it up. We just could not agree on a price.
Albert A Rasch 
Avid


----------



## Art 51 (Jun 29, 2004)

:smile:

I have one also. Are they worth anything?


----------

